# What is happening with this phone.



## Skylinez

So I know that we have 2 working ROM's with a few bugs that are otherwise great, but I would like to know where this phone is going.

Does Samsung even care about this phone anymore?

Are they ever going to Release the RIL or is someone working on making that?

What are the phones limitations or what is the limit we have to work with on this device?

I am not saying I am unhappy with what we have already but would just like to know so by August 2013 (upgrade date) I will either get a nicer phone or keep this one.

Thanks,
Steve(skylinez)


----------



## ben7337

As far as we know, samsung does not care about this phone. Their website for updates to ICS says this

" Samsung is in close communication with both Google and our carrier partners to upgrade devices to Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich as quickly and as smoothly as possible. Specific models that will receive the ICS update include the following devices. Other specifics for the ICS update in the U.S. have not been announced. 
This list may be altered as updates are confirmed or released."​
As you likely know. So an ICS update still seems possible, but doesn't seem likely.​
As for the RIL, I can't say I've heard of them releasing these sort of things, it is very unlikely they will ever unlock it for us or anything. As such we cannot run a true AOSP rom, nor can we ever have true ICS.​
So basically here is what the state is for this phone. We will not get updates, we will not get a ril unlock. Thus we have a phone that can only run stock gingerbread. Yes we can change the kernel a bit which is nice, and debloat it, probably theme and other stuff too, but overall we are stuck with a lot of what samsung provided.​
It is unknown how similar the Charge ril is to the Stratosphere one, I read that they are very different possibly, but maybe cracking them will be possible with a similar method. Either way [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]JT1134 is supposedl working on cracking the RIL for the Charge. If this succeeds then we may be able to crack the Stratosphere one as well. However given the limited developer support for this phone, it would likely need to be a very similar or identical crack method for us to ever get it opened up. If they do manage to do this then the phone could get ICS and run great.[/background]​
[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]Either way you bought a phone in december that was over a year outdated when it came out in November. This phone is limited in terms of hardware no matter what you do. If you want to get to something better with a keyboard I recommend watching Droid 4 prices on ebay and waiting until they hit your price point then grabbing one of them.[/background]​
[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]This is all just what I have gathered from reading about this phone for the last few days. Hopefully things improve for it as roms are pretty limited and very buggy. Things would likely be able to improve a lot if we just could get the RIL cracked. Anyway there may be errors in this as I said I only have been reading for a few days.[/background]​


----------



## dcooterfrog

despite this it is not that different from the lg ally ( which a lot of us used)
could not run aosp because of the radio.... but there were a lot of roms and good develop support, themes and people loved it.
this phone while not top of the line has a 1 ghz proc and 4g mine runs stable at 1.3ghz...

on the ally we eventually got froyo but never got gb, so even if we don't get ics ther is lot of potential with this phone. in hink the key here is it is a samsung and similar to the charge.

i paid 1 cent for the phone. its rooted and I run tweak stock 1.4 with a theme. touch wiz is not that obtrusive

what do you really want from your phone.


----------



## kevincat3556

ICS!!! DUH!!! lol. what about a rom without the RILs?


----------



## ben7337

kevincat3556 said:


> ICS!!! DUH!!! lol. what about a rom without the RILs?


Doable yes, likely to happen on a phone that only has 2 roms one of which is pretty buggy? not likely.

Why would you want a rom without any ability to call, send texts, or use any data except over wifi? Wouldn't a PMP be better to get than a cell phone with qwerty keyboard in that case?


----------



## dwitherell

ben7337 said:


> ...one of which is pretty buggy...


...


----------



## ben7337

dwitherell said:


> ...


sorry not meant to be offensive, I know you're working on it and doing so in your free time and such. I think maybe I've been spoiled by d2g roms, without any blur they tend to be almost bug free from the user side. The stratosphere isn't so lucky as to be open enough for anything AOSP though.


----------



## djphrost

dwitherell said:


> sorry not meant to be offensive, I know you're working on it and doing so in your free time and such. I think maybe I've been spoiled by d2g roms, without any blur they tend to be almost bug free from the user side. The stratosphere isn't so lucky as to be open enough for anything AOSP though.


I will say that I love the work that KnightCrusader, dwitherell, and others have put into the strat. much better than stock. ben, I could not agree more with you. I have not enjoyed another phone of mine next to my droid 2 and strat. I love all the different roms available. The main issue with the strat, to beat a dead horse, is that samsung will not support this phone to the best potential.


----------



## dwitherell

ben7337 said:


> sorry not meant to be offensive, I know you're working on it and doing so in your free time and such. I think maybe I've been spoiled by d2g roms, without any blur they tend to be almost bug free from the user side. The stratosphere isn't so lucky as to be open enough for anything AOSP though.


No worries, I had a rough day yesterday so I was feeling a bit grumpy. That being said, there is a fix of sorts (removes lockscreen music widget) posted in the Tweaked thread. Folks having stability issues - feel free to test it out, and if it eliminates some of the quirks I'll throw it in the OP.


----------



## geemac322

Thanks for all your hard work, DW. You are an amazing, helpful person who really cares about our device (even though you have a different phone for yourself!) Wow! I am grateful that we have a such a cohesive and energized bunch in our user-group. It looks like we all want to have a great user experience with our versatile and under-appreciated device.

That being said, (not sure if this is the thread for this, but) I wonder how close the ril of the SII is to the Strat? Other than being 3G, I saw the one my friend had and I thought I was looking at a Stratosphere! I know a bunch of you guys are Charge people, but if we have the ril for the SII, wouldn't that be the right direction in cracking it?

GM


----------



## ben7337

wrong forum mistake


----------



## kevincat3556

Cause I have a nexus now but use my stratosphere for music cause the voodoo sound makes my eardrums jizz. Lol. So it would work for me.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## daventodd

kevincat3556 said:


> Cause I have a nexus now but use my stratosphere for music cause the voodoo sound makes my eardrums jizz. Lol. So it would work for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


I agree, my ears have grown pleasure sensors because of Voodoo. Lol


----------



## kevincat3556

Lol. That plus dsp manager from cm7 added by me. I I learn how to make a zip file I'll post it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## apollyon0810

I try to follow these forums a little bit because my girlfriend has a Stratosphere. I know you were making a big deal about the RIL, but I used to have a Droid2Global before and that phone was locked down like Knox. Didn't have the luxury of being able to play with the kernel either, but a couple guys got CM7 and CM9 to run on it halfway decently. Both builds have full phone capabilities... calls, texts... I think the CM9 build has problems with some hardware things (MMS possibly, video recording) due to not having ICS compatible drivers (read:kernel). The CM7 builds are more or less 100% usable. Maybe some VPN issues? Anyway, if any of you were particularly interested or motivated, I would recommend hitting those forums and perhaps asking a couple of those guys for some tips/advice. I would be pretty stoked to be able to install CM7 to my g/f's Strat!


----------

